# Ausrüstungsfrage Wolfsbarsch



## El Carp (26. Juni 2010)

hallo forenuser.
hab ein mehr oder weniger gravierendes problem: ich möchte kommende woche in der brandung auf wolfsbarsche spinnen gehen.allerdings stellt sich das problem, das ich nicht weiß mit welcher rte ich es probieren soll. ich habe 2 ruten die möglicherweise in frage kommen. einmal die kogha titanspin ( 20 bis 50 g wg, ist allerdings eine hechtrute mit der ich eig. im süßwasser fische ) und einmal eine seacor deep blue ( 100 bis 200 g wg).. die seacor erscheint mir allerdings zum spin fischen etwas zu schwer. kann mir vllt einer bei der entscheidung helfen? ich möchte ja nicht eine spinrute kaputt machen, weil die nicht im süß- sondern im salzwasser benutzt werden würde, ich möchte aber auch nicht reskieren, aus unwissen eine rute zu benutzen, die zwar salzwasser fest ist, aber möglicherweise viel zu schwer ist.
vielen dank für eure hilfe El Carp


----------



## Stefan660 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstungsfrage Wolfsbarsch*

Hi,
nimm die Kogha Rute, reicht normalerweise völlig wenn gleiche Länge. Nach dem fischen gleich mit reichlich Süsswasser abduschen, dann passiert auch nichts.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstungsfrage Wolfsbarsch*



El Carp schrieb:


> hallo forenuser.
> hab ein mehr oder weniger gravierendes problem: ich möchte kommende woche in der brandung auf wolfsbarsche spinnen gehen.allerdings stellt sich das problem, das ich nicht weiß mit welcher rte ich es probieren soll. ich habe 2 ruten die möglicherweise in frage kommen. einmal die kogha titanspin ( 20 bis 50 g wg, ist allerdings eine hechtrute mit der ich eig. im süßwasser fische ) und einmal eine seacor deep blue ( 100 bis 200 g wg).. die seacor erscheint mir allerdings zum spin fischen etwas zu schwer. kann mir vllt einer bei der entscheidung helfen? ich möchte ja nicht eine spinrute kaputt machen, weil die nicht im süß- sondern im salzwasser benutzt werden würde, ich möchte aber auch nicht reskieren, aus unwissen eine rute zu benutzen, die zwar salzwasser fest ist, aber möglicherweise viel zu schwer ist.
> vielen dank für eure hilfe El Carp


 

Hallo El Carp,#h

nimm eine Rute um die 3m mit einem WG bis max.60gr.
Wenn du mehr wissen willst,dann schreib eine PN an
Rob, a.m.
Er hat da den Durchblick.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## El Carp (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstungsfrage Wolfsbarsch*

ok dann werd ich mal die titan spin nehmen, in der hoffnung das ich sie vor der wirkung des salzwassers beschützen kann. 
als rolle hatte ich an eine dam quick finessa gedacht. ist das die richtige wahl? und auf der rolle ist meine ich ne 0,35er schnur oder ne 0,40er
danke für eure schnellen antworten!
mfg El Carp#h


----------



## Fidde (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstungsfrage Wolfsbarsch*

ist schon die richtige Wahl! Die großen stehen jetzt eh noch eher weiter vom Ufer entfernt, aber Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich immer. Wo geht`s denn hin? Was für Köder nimmst Du? Auch darauf mußt Du natürlich bei der Gerätewahl achten.


----------



## ArcticChar80 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstungsfrage Wolfsbarsch*

Moin
Wollte auch für ein paar Tage auf Wölfe fischen. Wo geht ihr denn so hin. Hab schon ein paar mal in Wilhelmshaven vor der Marinestation gefischt. Aber noch nie was gefangen. 
Geht denn auf der Ostseite vom Jadebusen schon was?? Oder wo geht sonst noch was vom Festland???
Gruß 
Simon


----------



## Fidde (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstungsfrage Wolfsbarsch*

Bretagne!


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstungsfrage Wolfsbarsch*

Holland (Seeland).#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Rosi (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstungsfrage Wolfsbarsch*

Moin ihr, macht das blos nicht zu kompliziert mit dem Material. Mit einer Hechtrute kannst du auch Wolfis fangen. Und was soll im Salzwasser passieren? Schmeißt du die ganze Rute rein? Kannst das gute Stück vorbeugend mit Silicon Spray einsprühen.
Wichtig ist, daß du mit der Brandung zurecht kommst. Am besten ist richtig gute Brandung mit Schaumkronen. Und da wirfst du mitten rein. Ein 30g Meerforellenblinker reicht, Hauptsache er blitzt und wird spannend geführt.

Kannste glauben, am wichtigsten sind richtige Zeit und richtiger Ort. Danach würde ich mich zuallererst bei den Einheimischen erkundigen. Oder morgens zeitig aufstehen und luschern wo die Angler stehen und was sie vorhaben.


----------



## degl (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstungsfrage Wolfsbarsch*

Auf Norderney werden z.Zt. "Wölfe" gemeldet und auch gefangen#6

gruß degl


----------



## corax (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstungsfrage Wolfsbarsch*

Galizien!
Gruß
Hermann


----------



## Tobi94 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstungsfrage Wolfsbarsch*

Da: http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/meeresangeln/wolfsbarsche-auf-baltrum.html
Und da:
http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/meeresangeln/stuermischer-wolf-wolfsbarschangeln-baltrum.html


----------



## ArcticChar80 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstungsfrage Wolfsbarsch*

Bretagne ist zu weit weg. Fange mal im Jadebusen an und wenn dann nichts beißt, versuche ichs mal vor den Inseln mit Boot und Sideplanern.
Aber danke erst mal.
Gruß Simon


----------



## ArcticChar80 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstungsfrage Wolfsbarsch*

Moin
hab gerade am Donnerstag eine Angeltour mit meinem Schlauchi unternommen. War mit einer Gufi-Rute und Hansen-Fight Blinker auf dem Jadebusen vor WHV und Eckwarderhörne unterwegs. Es sollten Wolfsbarsche gefangen werden.
Bin morgens um 9 Uhr losgefahren und war ab 10 Uhr vor Eckwarderh. Ab 11 war da absulute Windstille und ablaufendes Wasser. ich hab immer an den Buhnenköpfen gefischt. Oder da wo sich das Wasser bricht. Aber nichts. 

Ab 14 Uhr hab ich dann erst mal einen Hornhecht rauben sehen. Eine halbe Stunde später hab ich den ersten Horni gefangen. Hab ihn gleich wieder reingeschmissen weil mein Fotoapparat ganz unten im Eimer lag. Bisse gabs danach immer wieder. Nur zu doof dass der Haken zu groß war. Hatte auch keine kleineren bei mir. Bisse konnte ich noch über 20 verzeichnen. Die meisten haben sich sofort oder kurz vor dem Boot verabschiedet. Die meisten waren auch nur 30-50cm lang. 

Ganz zum Schluss ist mir noch was komisches passiert. Eine Möwe attakierte meinen Hansen-Fight. Den hat diese dann in der Luft über meinem Boot losgelassen und mir fast ins Boot geschmissen. Hatte ich bis dahin auch noch nicht gesehen. |kopfkrat

Ausser einer neugierigen Robbe gabs sonsts nichts mehr.

Stelle noch mal ein paar Bilder rein.

Gruß Simon |wavey:


----------



## kowang (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstungsfrage Wolfsbarsch*

da ich in der nächsten Zeit angeln gehen möchte und noch relativ neu auf dem gebiet bin wollte ich mal fragen auf was man achten sollte hinsichtlich der ausrüstung~ im wesentlichen nur rute und rolle, den rest kann ich mir zusammen suchen *g

es mag euch sicherlich wie die vielen standardfragen vorkommen die ständig jedes mal im forum gepostet werden *g, jedoch verlier ich jedes mal den überblick bei den jeweiligen bezeichnungen für ruten ;_; und rollen

vllt könntet ihr ja eure kombi nennen mit der ihr gerne auf wolfis geht ;D

hab mir vorgenommen vorwiegend in der brandung zu angeln, obs klappt ist eine andere frage^^"

wäre es ratsamer vom boot zu angeln?


----------



## Ossifischer (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ausrüstungsfrage Wolfsbarsch*

@ alle auf Wangerooge wird bei auflaufender Flut sehr gut gefangen ( Leuchtturm am Westufer )ich hatte mit einen Bekannten vorige Woche gesprochen. Ich hatte voriges jahr das Vergnügen eine Woche auf der Insel zu sein (Juni)und ich hatte auch das erste mal auf Wölfe gefischt (3m Spinnrute 40-60 gr Wg  Mefo-Blinker 25gr 0,25mm Mono ) und es hat nach Tipps von Einheimischen auch geklappt. Zwar keine Riesen (max 50 cm u. ca. 1kg) aber ein mords Gaudi.


----------

